# Tailgate at Last weeks Patriots game (image heavy)



## hhookk (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to last weeks Patriots -Bills game at Gillette Stadium with 3 friends. We Tailgated in style. Of course I was the chef and the boys didn't go hungry. Lets get to the action:


Since We were leaving at 7am Sunday morning (gates to the lots open at 9am) I needed to start my prep Friday night . Started by dry rubbing the ribs and soaking them in Pineapple juice overnight. Also marinated a pork tenderloin in teriyaki.








Also did some bell pepper abt's stuffed with sauted onion and garlic and fontina cheese and spices.







Cut to Saturday afternoon. I did 4 racks of babybacks 2-2-1 method. Here's the first "2". I cut the racks in half to make them easier to handle. Also notice the pan of Dutch's Wicked beans under the ribs and the Tenderloin on the right..







Here's the second "2".







And here's the "1" step. I put some more pineapple juice in the foil when I wrapped them . Then I poured the juice from the foil over them right before the last hour.







Now the peppers are on.







Ribs and peppers all done.


----------



## hhookk (Sep 30, 2007)

Now it's gameday. Here is a Cedar plank Salmon and a half rack of ribs sauced and getting a reheat.







Frank enjoying some Salmon.







I think the ribs are a hit.







Here was my view of the field. Patriots dominated all day.







Hopefully we will be hanging another one of these next year ! *Go Pats !!!*






Thanks for reading this whole thing. I didn't realize it was going to be so long. Later.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 30, 2007)

simply beautiful.,


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 30, 2007)

Pure art Doug. Thanks for sharing. Those peppers look delicious.


----------



## richtee (Sep 30, 2007)

A veritable tour de force in photography AND culinary superiority! You cook like the Pats have been playing   :{)

We're mighty proud of that boy from Michigan here in the Deee-troit area.

PS: Wings start this week!   Wheee!
And, will the Detroit "Loins" make .500??


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great post!  Enjoyed it all.  Just wish ya showed the insides of one of those Bell pepper BT's.  Thanks again.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, what was in the peppers under that cheese?... cause i'm getting ideas.
oops, n.m. i saw the caption. i may have to do those w/ some pulled pork or brisket in them.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 30, 2007)

Man those all looks so good. Nice job.


----------



## hhookk (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice words.

The peppers were a little tricky to eat because they were too big to just pop them into your mouth like a regular jalapino abt. What I ended up doing was just cutting them all up and putting them in a bowl for everyone to help themselves. (The empty plate at the top with the juice on it was the Teriyaki Tenderloin I put out as an appetizer. It disappeared in about 2 mins.)






These had fontina cheese, sauteed vidalia onion and garlic, and onion powder, garlic powder, salt, pepper, and celery salt. Next time I think I will use a different cheese as the fontina was a little thin/watery when the peppers were reheated. I would also like to add some rice and maybe some sausage. I guess the possibilities are endless. Thats the great thing about cooking.


----------



## meowey (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gofish (Sep 30, 2007)

Great post & awsome photo's!  We tailgate alot too ....... I mean we tailgate all day long watching games on TV.


----------



## hhookk (Jan 31, 2008)

Man I'm so glad I got to go to this game. Hopefully I can say I saw a game during the perfect season. 
I just realized I went to a pre-season game this year.The Partriots played The Giants in that one. I saw the Superbowl teams
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coldjava (Jan 31, 2008)

Fantastic q-view. It all looked mouth watering. Great eats Great game. Good times, too bad your not a Cowboy or Packer fan...lol


----------



## kookie (Jan 31, 2008)

Great q-view.... I like the idea of using bell peppers for abt's.......

Kookie


----------



## zdave (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks good--especially the ribs!

Question on the tenderloin:  How did the teriyaki marinade work out for you?  The last time I tried doing one like that it came out waaaaaay too salty.  I really enjoy pork with asian marinades, but teriyaki and soy is always really salty.  Most pork around here is "enhanced with a solution" so that adds to the issue.  Tips or tricks?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 31, 2008)

zdave-the thing I do to cut down on the saltiness when using soy sauce or teriyaki sauce is to use the low sodium varieties and to closely monitor the use of additional salt. Instead of using garlic or onion salt Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll use garlic or onion powder instead.


----------



## duffygould (Jan 31, 2008)

having a small breakfast then looking at these is a very sad thing. 

great lookin food, congrats


----------



## bassman (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man!! I just slobbered all over the keyboard!  That is some fantastic looking grub.  Thanks for the idea for the peppers.  That will be in my next smoke.    Keith


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 31, 2008)

Simply Awesome!


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 31, 2008)

Fabulous job, Hook,...simply fabulous! How do you plan to try and top that one for THE game this Sunday?

GO PATS!!!!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 31, 2008)

HHOOKK great pats smoke. Glad you and your friends enjoyed!!!! Everything was looking mighty tastey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW,, great food,,makes my mouth water & hungry now!!Nice Q-view!
   Only 1-thing  GO GIANTS !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




  yea how great is that,, they played in pre season, last game of season ,, now the SUPER BOWL !! OK Good Luck !!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 31, 2008)

GREAT lookin smoke!!


----------

